# Anyone know any good 1920-1950's films?



## FriggaFanatic (May 26, 2011)

Recently I seen Vertigo and Freaks and I'm pretty fascinated at the work. Lately I have had a taste for some good B&W movies from the period and can't think of any from the top of my head. Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## Radiohead (May 26, 2011)

Oh, OP. I have a few. I don't have the years on all of them, though.

Nosferatu (1922) - a classic.
La Sirene Des Tropiques (1927) - a cult French silent film. Very noir.
Battleship Potemki - a silent propaganda film about the Russian military. 
Detour - haven't watched this yet, but I've heard it's a very nice film and won some awards.
Downhill (1927) - Noirstalgia
Guest In The House - THE CALL IS COMING FROM INSIDE THE HOUSE. No, just more noir.
Hitch Hiker - more noir...
Impact - more...
Kansas City Confidential (1952) - Influenced Tarantino's "Reservoir Dogs". The epitome of film noir.
Panic In The Streets - never enough noir
Suddenly - a murder mystery starring Frank Sinatra. A must-see.
The Lodger: A Story Of London Fog (it may just be under "The Lodger") - more murder mystery/noir
Young And Innocent - more noir.
And Then There Were None (1945) - Murder mystery on an island. Classic.

I skipped over _a lot_ but these are by far my favorites.


----------



## BRN (May 26, 2011)

'Sheriff of Fractured Jaw' is a great Western. 1958.

I'm not as clued up as I should be on movie history, but that film's pretty good.


----------



## selskie (May 27, 2011)

The Unknown (1927) Same director as Freaks. Better
Das Testament of Dr. Mabuse (1933) German psychological horror
The Black Cat (1934) Karloff & Lugosi haunted house kind of stuff
it's a Gift (1934) Sharp W.C. Fields comedy
To Have and Have Not (1944) - Bogart & Bacall
The Set Up (1949) Sad, noir-ish boxing film
Moby Dick (1956) - Has a really epic feel
Misfits (1961) - Lots of  broken dreams and regret


----------



## Deo (May 27, 2011)

The Seventh Seal - 1957


----------



## ArielMT (May 27, 2011)

D.O.A. (1950)


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 27, 2011)

Metropolis (1927)
Casablanca (1942)
Wizard of Oz (1939)
Gone with the wind (1939)
The adventures of Robin Hood with Errol Flynn (1938 )
Movies from Alfred Hitchcock (1921 and on I think)

Also as said above Nosferatu is great.


----------



## Bliss (May 27, 2011)

Opri (1954). It's about an evacuated Karelian granny who loses her little cottage after a road is build over it. Then she moves to a retirement home, much to her depression, with two crazy men and three other honourable old ladies. x)


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 31, 2011)

[yt]QFAUA8_mfXs[/yt]


----------



## Alstor (May 31, 2011)

Citizen Kane - 1941


----------



## Twylyght (Jun 1, 2011)

Invasion of the Body Snatchers - 1956
The Uninvited - 1944
Anchors Away - 1945


----------



## Lobar (Jun 1, 2011)

The entire Charlie Chan series.


----------



## Plantar (Jun 1, 2011)

NEVER EVER WATCH GENTLEMAN'S AGREEMENT

It bored the fuck out of me.

Rebel Without a Cause (1955) is amazing. Go for it.


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 1, 2011)

Crocodile said:


> Rebel Without a Cause (1955) is amazing. Go for it.


 
Just watched this. _Excellent_ movie.


----------



## Johann (Jun 22, 2011)

Metropolis (1927)
Also any Universal Monster flicks.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Jun 22, 2011)

The Day the Earth Stood Still
Nosferatu
Do it.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> The Seventh Seal - 1957


 
Where is my "This" button?!


Thread:
Anything by Ingmar Bergman made in the mentioned period.
Twelve Angry Men-1957.


----------



## johnny (Jun 22, 2011)

um, try Alfred Hitchcock's "Psycho", or the independent film "night of the living Dead"   theres a funny 1950s movie starring carey grant called "Arsenic and Old Lace". those are all I can think of at the moment  :3


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 23, 2011)

[yt]X20XIg38GcE[/yt]


----------

